# Huawei Ascend G700-U10 rooten- nur wie ?



## DarkAnucart (27. April 2014)

Grüßt euch,

ich habe mir im März ein Huawei Ascend G700-U10 gekauft, nachdem mein Nexus 7 (2012) kaputt gegangen ist nach einem Sturz.
Da das Nexus 7 mein erstes richtiges Android Gerät war, war ich so davon überzeugt das ich nur noch auf Android bleibe. 

So, jetzt zum Thema.
Ich möchte gerne wie oben erwähnt gerne mein G700 rooten. Warum ? Um einfach die Erfahrung dazu zu haben, da ich schon früher mal größere Erfahrung mit Jailbreak meines iPhone 4 gemacht habe. 
Im Internet finde ich nur Teilweise und ungenaue Infos darüber wie man das gute Stück rootet. 
Ich habe hier eine anscheinend einfache Lösung gefunden, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob diese stimmen mag.

How to root Huawei Ascend G700
(Das Posten von Links sollte kein Problem darstellen, sonst kann auch entfernt werden. Entschuldige mich jetzt schon mal dafür)

Kann mir wer von euch Android-Cracker erklären ob das so richtig ist ? Wenn ja, eventuell erklären wie ihr darauf kommt das das so richtig ist ?
Im Neuland selber krieg ich irgendwie kein durchblick darüber.

Falls es Kritik oder sein lassungen darüber gibt das ich rooten soll, darf es gerne schreiben und mich eines besseren belehren.


Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für eure Antworten dafür und wünsch euch noch was. 

Gruß aus Berlin 
Dennis


----------

